# Healthy Living in China



## Briyonah (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello All,

I am currently living in the Guangdong Province of Yantian in Shenzhen, China, the southernmost region of the country. I need help with just about everything, but mostly with purchasing groceries and certain dishes at local restaurants. I've been doing some research and I am coming across a few things that I've already noticed and some new eyebrow raisers. So, if there is anyone out there who has lived in the Guangdong province in Yantian or China period your advice is much needed!

I have not been the most fit person since July of this year and my eating has took a turn for the worse. I am at a healthy weight for my age and height but I would like to maintain my weight if I am unsuccessful at gaining any healthy weight/ muscle mass.

What I am in need of:

- How to ask for vegetable dishes to be cooked in very little oil/ How to ask if they have been cooked in a little oil

- How to ask if a dish is fried

- What should I be looking for when trying to locate organic foods in the supermarket? Would the section I'd find them in be called "boutique fruit", because I've seen the regular produce and then there was this little fancy area?

- Does China sell any 100% whole grain rice at all? If so, what should I be looking for?

- And where is the protein powder? Decent Gyms in the Guangdong Province, Yantian District, Shatoujiao area?

Anything will help, I would appreciate it greatly!


----------



## jams (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow, where to start, ok if you cook at home i would shop at supermarkets, I to on lose a few pounds. lol I go for low carb lunch, piece of steak 3 egg whites with one tomato and celery cooked in oven. When it comes to dinner i got lucky, i got lots of Chinese friends that make sure the food is not swimming in oil, only problem is rolling back home at 6 am after 20 bottles of gas beer. There goes the carbs. lol Really in China your fighting up hill battle, i would find a local eating place and someone that knows a little English, this is where a little black note book comes in handy, get them to write it down in Chinese for you. I have been here near 3 years and i onto my second book. My Chinese stinks, i find the tones really hard, but my chinese friend tells me after 20 beers he understands every word i say. LOL


----------



## Briyonah (Sep 4, 2013)

LOL that is hilarious. Luckily, I do not wish to lose weight. I am trying to maintain IF NOT gain healthy weight. I try not to eat out much but cooking at home is tough because I am currently living in a dormitory that only has HOT PLATES. If I could read half of the things they use in the veggie dishes I would be fine but I can't. Maybe I will ask my friend to go shopping with me one day, but then again the younger Chinese girls usually don't know how to cook lol :-/


----------



## jams (Sep 10, 2013)

*Oven*

If you can find a carrefore or a walmart you might be able to find a really small oven for about 150rmb, Midea is one of the best brand names here, i picked one up last year and its great, can do fish/chicken/red meat/eggs and toast etc.

I find sticking to supermarkets is best, although if the Chinese don't rip you off, which really means, take a Chinese person with you, you can buy meat etc cheaper in the wet markets. And if your craving for home made chips, i found a rice cooker 1/4 filled with cooking oil pre heated and always keep hitting the cook button on, will cook really nice home made chips. LOL.

As for gaining weight, i have put some fat on due to stopping smoking after 20 years. So i need to lose or keep mouth closed will do. Once i get it off then i will start weight training again, best thing is carbohydrates to put weight on, Potatoes/bread/pasta/chips/pizza and such like things that i have stopped eating for now,  

Anyway, good luck


----------



## Briyonah (Sep 4, 2013)

Yea, you're talking about a conventional oven. We have those in America but I wouldn't dare to use one of those too cook chicken, fish or red meat lol. We just use those to make bagels, waffles, toast or toaster struddles. And yes I will have to see about those carbs. I prefer healthy weight gain if you know what I mean. But thanks so much I will definitely be on the lookout for walmart. ;-)


----------



## teaandscones (Jan 15, 2014)

Briyonah said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am currently living in the Guangdong Province of Yantian in Shenzhen, China, the southernmost region of the country. I need help with just about everything, but mostly with purchasing groceries and certain dishes at local restaurants. I've been doing some research and I am coming across a few things that I've already noticed and some new eyebrow raisers. So, if there is anyone out there who has lived in the Guangdong province in Yantian or China period your advice is much needed!
> 
> ...



Hello, first things first healthy living in china for a western person is relatively difficult but possible. Mostly I recommend cooking at home and buying ingredients from supermarkets like Ole or online ordering from nogogo. If possible (if you have multiple entry visa) you could hop over to Hong Kong and get your ingredients there as there are tons more options.

Restaurants I suggest that haven't made me sick since I moved to shenzhen 3 years ago are: spaghetti house, super steak, and usually any restaurants in big malls. Avoid street food or places that look dirty because generally they are dirty. 

For your chinese sentences: 
Is this oily : hui bu hui hen duo you (hui : yes it's oily, bu hui: no it's not)
Please use less oils: bu Yao na me duo you 
Is this fried: zhe ge shi chao de ma? (If they say shi it is, if they say bu shi it's not)
Don't fry it : bu Yao chao de 

As for organic, nogogo (the online shop) have loads of organic, their food is all imported from the west and deliver to your front door. Check their website. 

In my opinion a good gym I went too (virtually empty and good new equipment, pool and steam room sauna) is the v hotel gym in Futian district (the four tall buildings with aqua lights not far from coco park). Pretty expensive but I don't mind spending for good quality, cheap gyms are nasty here. 

Good luck


----------

